# Need a spot to haul in MN



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a large lot in St. Louis Park that I have to haul all the snow off site,
woundering if anybody knows or has an area where I could haul to.
My best bet I am guessing would be Hopkins, Golden Valley, Plymouth?
I lost my old spot to a new development.
Any leads would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Brad


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*camdens backyard???:waving:*


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

nickplowing1972;795634 said:


> *camdens backyard???:waving:*


Better yet, His driveway.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Once the drive fills up then use the front yard and fill to the back.....lol


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

I realize comedy runs deep in this site but this a serious thread, I do apreciate an inside joke but I am looking????


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

DCS MN;795861 said:


> I realize comedy runs deep in this site but this a serious thread, I do apreciate an inside joke but I am looking????


In all seriousness I have a site for you.

It may be a little farther south than you want, but I only charge $5 a load.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

nickplowing1972;795634 said:


> *camdens backyard???:waving:*


Hey if he wants to haul it 100+ miles each way, I've got all the room he could ever ask for 



DCS MN;795861 said:


> I realize comedy runs deep in this site but this a serious thread, I do apreciate an inside joke but I am looking????


Go to SIMA's website and do a search for members in that area. Send the members you find a message to see if they can help you out or refer you to someone who can.


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a dumping spot over in WI - just outside of hudson,WI if anyone needs help over this way.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Wish I had a place for you. I have several customers in SLP myself, but luckily I have yet to pick up any accounts that dont have sufficient storage on site... If I hear of anything, I'll let you know.

Seems like every storm I see Driveway Design trucks along with several others hauling up and down Hwy 100, been tempted to follow them one day and see where they're dumping. I'd ask the former owner, since he's my Godfather and all, but he wont talk to me since he had trouble paying me for plowing his personal driveway... 

Maybe I can catch the guys doing the lot at Duluth and 100 and ask them where they're dumping this year, it's quite the show when they're hauling out of there after a storm...


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

*Hauling*

Do you know what company plows at 100 and Duluth? That would be perfect.
I need to set it up before the snow flies.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

DCS MN;801426 said:


> Do you know what company plows at 100 and Duluth? That would be perfect.
> I need to set it up before the snow flies.


Don't know... I have several accounts in the area, and see them working throughout the season, but haven't stopped to see who they are. I'll do some asking around and see what I can figure out...

PS, I'd be tempted to call Driveway Design and DeRosier, and ask where they haul to, I know Driveway Design does contract hauling in the area, and DeRosier has quite the opertion over here and may be able to give you a lead too.


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

*Hauling*

Thanks for your help.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

how much snow are we talking? I may have a site in robbinsdale


----------

